# Enrique of St Ninian



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I though I would so of my boy even though he is retired from breeding.
Show here he is at his latest show.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Gawd I love the proper Shetland ponies! I learnt to ride on one when I was a kid ^_^ he is stunning. How'd you do?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A pony! look at all that hair!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We came 4th out of 7 which is only because he has arthritis in his stifles which the judge picked up, the judge said that if he moved better he would have won, which is why he is retiring for the show ring this year. It didn't help that he played up the whole class after another stallion tried to attack him which is very unlike Ricky.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done  he is lovely. How old is he? And did you have any foals?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is 11 and we have one foal from him, our filly foal this year is by him and she came 3rd in her class because she was too sleepy.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Ooo pics???


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

We didn't get any photos of her at the show sadly and we haven't entered her into anymore shows this summer but I might take her out to our last show of the year in November.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I love me some ponies!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If that stallion was 14.2 HH and had a star, a strip and a snip I would swear he was my arabian stallion CF Midnight Star.
Why is he retired from breeding at such a young age and with only one filly?
Shalom


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Is arthritis common it Shetlands at such a young age?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

No it isn't he has bilateral patella luxation which we only found out about after our foal was born and he has had 5 foals before we got him.


----------

